# fishing vessels



## sean doherty (Jan 21, 2013)

can any one give me some information and photos of mfv,lodestar ins 138 and the sustain 11


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

sean doherty said:


> can any one give me some information and photos of mfv,lodestar ins 138 and the sustain 11


You will find some photo's in the GALLERY fishing vessel section.


----------



## sean doherty (Jan 21, 2013)

thank you just getting use to this


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

LODESTAR	INS138	1947	Lossiemouth.	
History LODESTAR INS138 1960 BF241 1966 BCK241.
1970s she is reported to have sunk off Isle of Man but I can not find any additional information on this.
SUSTAIN II	PD106	1954	J G Forbes, Sandhaven	73X20X9	History SUSTAIN II PD106 1970 DO 6. No info after this. 146


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

See my posting in Fishing Boats


----------

